

Sun In The Clouds. I Smell Fail - zacharydanger
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2009/03/sun-in-clouds-i-smell-fail.html

======
pistoriusp
I wouldn't be so quick to judge. I worked at an online casino a few years back
and we were heavily invested in Sun. Simply because of the virtualization.
(Probably for some other reasons as well, but I found the virtualization the
coolest.)

Here's a PDF presskit about Sun's Virtualization:
[http://www.sun.com/aboutsun/media/presskits/2006-1017/virtua...](http://www.sun.com/aboutsun/media/presskits/2006-1017/virtualization_approach_preso.pdf)

------
swombat
Please don't put the blog name in the story's title. The domain is visible to
the right hand side for those who care.

------
jawngee
Do a little reading next time, Hank.

<http://kenai.com/projects/suncloudapis/pages/HelloCloud>

